# New cage



## HENRY (Feb 2, 2007)

what is the best cage for male rat. I MEAN A BIG CAGE


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

My personal preference is a Ferret Nation 142.

And by 'male rat' I assume you mean 2?


----------



## HENRY (Feb 2, 2007)

is that cage good? and how much? where can i find it?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

The FN is highly recommended. It's available in person at PetSmart, and online at ferret.com, ebay, and possibly some other sites. It can run around 229 dollars, but you can sometimes find it for around 159 (I think PetSmart may currently be having a sale). It has 1" bar spacing, which is fine for big boys, and can hold up to 12 rats if used properly.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

This is my FN 142. (Edit: One of it's many incarnations, anyway. :lol: )


----------



## HENRY (Feb 2, 2007)

how tall it


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Including the base, which is a shelf and the wheels, the whole cage has dimensions 36 x 25 x 62.5 (inches).


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

You may also want to consider the also highly recommended Martins cages, which are available online only. 
http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/rat/
http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/ferret/


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

I really like the martins cages! i have the R695 with 5 boys in it. ^^;


----------



## HENRY (Feb 2, 2007)

What type cage again?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

HENRY said:


> What type cage again?


The Martin's R695 (The Rat Skyscraper.) It's 30x18x36 and can hold up to 5 rats. With Martin's I'd suggest powdercoating the cage and getting the flip top lid for easier cleaning. That totals 124 dollars not including shipping. You can find it in the first link I gave you.


----------



## HENRY (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks for your help.


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

Forensic said:


> HENRY said:
> 
> 
> > What type cage again?
> ...


YUP that's what i got, powder-coated and the flip top! SOOO nice!


----------



## HENRY (Feb 2, 2007)

ok thanks for your help


----------

